# Does anyone here know about CIMT college



## jes123

Hello all,

Does anyone here know about CIMT College? How good it is for international students.

Thanks


----------



## colchar

It doesn't look like a real college to me, it looks like some BS for-profit career college. Put it this way, I live ten minutes from its location but had never heard of it until reading this thread and looking it up. I worked in academia for ten years so if I have never heard of the place, how legitimate can it be?


----------



## EVHB

Never heard of them, and through my job I do have some experience with public and private colleges.
You can't get a work permit while studying there, as it is not on the designated list from the Canadian government:
Designated learning institutions list
(while there are others on the list that I would consider big waste of time and money, if your goals is to get a job with a certificate or diploma from that institution)
Them not being on the list also means you don't qualify for a Post Graduation Work Permit.
So if your goal is to get a chance at finding a permanent way into Canada through your study, it seems that doesn't work with this institution. 

What program would you like to take?
Why would you like to take this program in Canada?


----------



## jes123

Thanks a lot for replying. 
O19304117342 is its dli. I would like to do a post graduate course or a diploma in computer networks or telecom or systems administration. I hold a computer science degree. I heard that canadian institutes are cheaper than institutions in other countries. Of course, I would also like to go for PR after the course. If I dont like it while in college, i will go back too.

Can you suggest me any best college for any of these courses. I find courses in univ, but they are more theoretical and i wish to get more practical knowledge. I think thats what a career college gives? And the fees of the univ is very high and my grad score wont fetch me a pg seat.

Thanks a lot for replying.


----------



## EVHB

Look at the public colleges. At least they will give you a chance at getting a PR (but you need to find a job at the right level, if not, you will have to return to your home country, and there's lots of unemployed IT college graduates)


----------



## EVHB

Certificates or diploma's in that field don't have a lot of value in the Greater Toronto Area if you got them from a private college. Just so you know.
There are countries where private school automatically means better education/reputation, but here, that is totally not the case. (except for some high schools, but there you pay $$$).


----------



## colchar

jes123 said:


> I heard that canadian institutes are cheaper than institutions in other countries.



They are cheaper for Canadians, not for international students.




> Can you suggest me any best college for any of these courses. I find courses in univ, but they are more theoretical and i wish to get more practical knowledge. I think thats what a career college gives?



Many career colleges are a joke and do not offer a real education. Employers know this and the 'credentials' awarded by career colleges aren't really worth anything.




> And the fees of the univ is very high and my grad score wont fetch me a pg seat.



If you don't have the grades to get into a university graduate program your choices are very limited.


----------



## bizbee

Hey, Any luck with the CIMT? They just offered me an admission in their Post Graduate school (Network Administrator). do anyone know any genuine information about this college? I am actually looking forward to get a work permit after my 2 years course. Would that be possible at all?? Also, can a proceed further for my master degree with the certificate obtained from the college?


----------



## colchar

bizbee said:


> Hey, Any luck with the CIMT? They just offered me an admission in their Post Graduate school (Network Administrator). do anyone know any genuine information about this college? I am actually looking forward to get a work permit after my 2 years course. Would that be possible at all?? Also, can a proceed further for my master degree with the certificate obtained from the college?



A certificate from that alleged college would be worse than useless when it comes to a Master's degree.

As for the college, read the rest of this thread - it is a for profit career college, not a real college.


----------

